# Brushless Temp Concern/Question



## Moogumby (May 4, 2009)

Im running 17.5 Trinity Nemisis on a MMP with a 2s 24c and am running 28/75 SC10. after 4 minutes i was running about 178* im also running on a 1/8 scale track if it helps. . I was thinking on lowering my settings on cheat but anyone have any other ideas? I really dont want to change gearing because i feel its the sweet spot but being thats its over 160* im worring a little. 

So anyone have any suggestions? and maybe suggestions for gearing as well?


----------



## only oval (Jan 9, 2009)

Moogumby said:


> Im running 17.5 Trinity Nemisis on a MMP with a 2s 24c and am running 28/75 SC10. after 4 minutes i was running about 178* im also running on a 1/8 scale track if it helps. . I was thinking on lowering my settings on cheat but anyone have any other ideas? I really dont want to change gearing because i feel its the sweet spot but being thats its over 160* im worring a little.
> 
> So anyone have any suggestions? and maybe suggestions for gearing as well?


Not sure about the Tekin motor but Castle Creations told me not to worry about their motors as long as it stayed under 200 but I feel better if I can keep them under 170. I race in 100 degree air temperatures in Central TX and worry a little about overheating them.


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

One thing I learned last weekend is if you're using software timing (i.e. "Cheat" mode), turn your motor's mechanical timing down to zero. I went from 190° in the 2nd heat to 140° in heat 3 by only changing the motor timing, and it didn't hurt speed at all (21.5 motor in a USVTA car).


----------



## Al Schwarze (Nov 27, 2007)

That is what I would suggest also.. Take the motor timing down a couple of degrees if you can.


----------



## Tyriddler (Jan 21, 2010)

Al Schwarze said:


> That is what I would suggest also.. Take the motor timing down a couple of degrees if you can.


+1 motor timing on off road bogs down your motor and doesn't make you any faster. motor timing is ment for onroad where there is no friction. the gear ratio sounds great but advancing the motor timing is a big no no. if you do advance the timing only go to +5. hope this helps


----------



## KOZ (Mar 8, 2002)

Put your Nemesis @ plus 5 on the motor timing and 20 in cheat mode on your MMP,and add 1 tooth on your pinion.. run for 3 minutes and temp.. If still warm back motor to 2 1\2 degrees positive,if motor temp low add more esc timing..Your not that far off on temp..


----------

